

Was the Chumby ahead of the curve? - fidotron
http://montrealrampage.com/king-ludd-11-was-the-chumby-ahead-of-the-curve/

======
jeffehobbs
Yeah, totally. I've really enjoyed my Chumby. Good product, ahead of its time.
Right now it's on meager life support, but I'm still waiting for someone to
kickass in the "alarm clock hardware" market. Docked iDevices don't cut it.

